# Your receiver isn't authorized to record this program (on HLN)



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

When I hit the record button on my C41 I got the message, "Your receiver isn't authorized to record this program" The program was Forensic Files on HLN. Anyone know what that means? I get a similar message if I try to record using More Info-Record Series, it reads "This program may not records because this receiver is not currently authorized for it". There's an option to "Schedule It Anyway" I had 90 minutes buffered when I tried, but I tried the first 30 mins and the last 30 mins with the same results.

I'm running 0x734 and on my HR44/700 I'm on 0x79e.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

OK. And I just re-authorized the receiver from the DTV web site. I'm still getting the message.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

itzme said:


> OK. And I just re-authorized the receiver from the DTV web site. I'm still getting the message.


Call DTV and find out what is causing this.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

itzme said:


> When I hit the record button on my C41 I got the message, "Your receiver isn't authorized to record this program" The program was Forensic Files on HLN. Anyone know what that means? I get a similar message if I try to record using More Info-Record Series, it reads "This program may not records because this receiver is not currently authorized for it". There's an option to "Schedule It Anyway" I had 90 minutes buffered when I tried, but I tried the first 30 mins and the last 30 mins with the same results.
> 
> I'm running 0x734 and on my HR44/700 I'm on 0x79e.


I had a similar issue with FNC ch 360 a few days back, I was switching over to check on 362 WEA to see if the weather channel was still on, got to FNC and a PPV message popped up saying something along the lines of "this airing cannot be purchased at this time" It was the FOX Report Issue cleared up when I switched channels... HR44-700

On a side note, it reminds me of a South Park episode when the kids put parental locks on the cable boxes to prevent the parents from watching "Murder Porn". There is a Directv reference in the episode too when the parents go to the cable company to complain and get back the Murder Porn...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Same here a few weeks ago on my HR34;

When I was watching an old episode of the Waltons on the Inspiration channel (364) while deep into the buffer decided to record it and kept getting the message.

I suppose its some sort of bug which chiefly manifests itself when trying to initiate a recording from the live buffer particularly when deep into it.

Changing channels resolved it, but of course I lost all of the show in the buffer as it naturally empties on channel changes.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had this issue one in while. The weird part was I could record it from the Guide. Haven't seen it in while though.

Mike


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I've had this issue one in while. The weird part was I could record it from the Guide. Haven't seen it in while though.
> 
> Mike


Sort of an old thread, but I just had this happen on one of my HR20s. Could not hit record button without getting the "Your receiver isn't authorized to record this program", but could do it from the guide. This was on HGTVHD.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried watching "My Cousin Viinny" on Encore on demand. I get a message saying the program was not in my package went it aired or recorded. I have the Encore as part of my package. I tried at my mom's haouse and had the the same issue. I have the HR34 and she has an HR24. I'll reauthorize my receiver and see what happens.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, I tried to watch "Vinny" before refreshing my service. I noticed it says "Available until 07/24" So there ya be.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I had several instances of this always involving a presence of a PPV version of the (in my case) movie in the cloud. Most recently with Saturday night's SyFy epic classic (yeah right) Bait. Several model DVRs had the problem when having a complete in progress buffer even after switching channels. While one worked for a partial record.

Don "something greedy this way comes" Bolton


----------

